# يوميات مهندس أجهزة طبية 4



## أشرف الحسن (3 أبريل 2011)

اليوم يا أعزائي وإخواني،،،، وفي زيارة دورية لإحدى المراكز الصحية لفحص الأجهزة الطبية فيه وعمل تنظيفات ومعايرات لها،،،، أخذتني الدكتورة إلى جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية لتسألني عن كيفية حساب الجهاز لوزن الجنين الإفتراضي في رحم المرأة،،، وهنا بينت لها كيفية ذلك وأردت أن أشارككم هذه المعلومة حتى تعم الفائدة:
إخواني وأحبائي: بعد أخذ صورة الجنين المناسبة على جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية وتثبيت هذه الصورة، نقوم بأخذ قياسات معينة بشكل يدوي،،،، وعليه يقوم الجهاز بإدخال هذه القياسات في معادلات لإنتاج نتائج أخرى تسمى حسابات،،، إذن: هناك قياسات نقوم نحن بعملها وتسمى measurments ، وهناك حسابات يقوم الجهاز بعملها بناء على هذه القياسات تسمى calculations ، مثل: لحساب العمر الإفتراضي للجنين Estimated Fetal Age يجب أن نقيس على الرسمة طول عظمة الفخذ مثلا Femur Length - FL ، ومثال آخر: لحساب الوزن الإفتراضي للجنين Estimated Fetal Weight ، تستخدم أغلب الأجهزة عادة أربع قياسات رئيسية: محيط الرأس Head Circumference-HC ، محيط البطن Abdomen Circumference-AC ، طول عظمة الفخذ Femur Length-FL ، قطر الرأس Bipareital Diameter-BPD 
وهنا يقوم الجهاز بحساب العمر الإفتراضي للجنين بإدخال هذه القياسات في معادلات معينة، وهناك الكثير من هذه المعادلات تختلف باختلاف نوع الجهاز والشركة الصانعة، ومن هذه المعادلات:
أولا: Warsof's with Shepard's modification
ثانيا: Hadlock's Formula
والكثير من المعادلات الأخرى
وعليه، عندما يقوم الجهاز بحساب كل ما هو مطلوب حسابه أتوماتيكيا، وعند أخذ جميع القياسات المطلوبة، ندخل في الجهاز على صفحة التقرير،،، والذي بدوره يحتوي على ثلاث قوائم رئيسية: قائمة بيانات المريض أولا،،، وقائمة القياسات ثانيا،،،، وقائمة الحسابات ثالثا
ومن خلال التقرير المفصل نستخرج جميع القراءات التي نريدها ونستطيع أن نطبع هذا التقرير بطابعة جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية (الطابعة التلفزيونية ذات الأوراق السوداء) وأن نرفق هذا التقرير بملف المريضة
هذا ملخص عام عن تقنيات أجهزة الأمواج فوق الصوتية
ولمن لديه المزيد من المعلومات أرجو أن يثري هذا الموضوع،،،، ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء
أخوكم المحب
أشرف الحسن


----------



## أشرف الحسن (15 أبريل 2011)

وهذي يا إخواني إضافة جديدة على جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية
يدخل جهاز الأمواج فوق الصوتية في عدة أنماط،،، ومن أهمها نمطين وهما: (B-Mode) و (M-Mode)
B-Mode: يقوم هذا النمط بعرض الصورة الطبيعة للجنين المراد تصويره،،، فيعرض رأسه وأطرافة وما إلى ذلك،،، ومنها يمكن حساب أبعاد الجنين وعمر الجنين ووزنه كما هو مذكور أعلاه
M-Mode: أما هذا النمط فيعرض حركة القلب للجنين فيما يسمى بالإيكو،،،، وهي ذبذبات تتكون مع كل ضربة من ضربات القلب،،، فيكون رسمة أشبه برسمة تخطيط القلب،،،، ويمكن من خلالها حساب معدل ضربات القلب للجنين


----------



## أشرف الحسن (15 أبريل 2011)

أما فيما بتعلق بأنماط التشخيص الخاصة بالجهاز، فإن الجهاز يدخل في عدة أنماط ومنها
1- SP(Spinal Cord : ويقوم بالتشخيص للعمود الفقري
2- Obs (obstetric: ويقوم بالتشخيص لأمور الحوامل والولادة، الجنين عمره ووزنه وأبعاده
3- Gyn (gynecology: وهو الجزء المتخصص بالتشخيص للنسائية،،، القناة المهبلية وما إلى ذلك
4- Ur (Urinary tract: يقوم بالتشخيص للجهاز البولي
وغيرها الكثير


----------



## mohammed.madani (15 أبريل 2011)

ششكرا مهندس اشرف الحسن على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أشرف الحسن (15 أبريل 2011)

لا شكر على واجب أخ محمد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أبريل 2011)

تسلم اخ اشرف على مساهماتك الرائعة وعلى يومياتك العملية .

ننتظر يوميات جديدة .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## أشرف الحسن (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تسلم اخ اشرف على مساهماتك الرائعة وعلى يومياتك العملية .
> 
> ننتظر يوميات جديدة .
> 
> ...


 
على الرحب والسعة أخ شكري،،، مشاركتك تضفي للموضوع قيمة كبيرة،،،، وسأستمر إن شالله في اليوميات 
أخوك ،،، أشرف الحسن


----------



## suzran (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## أشرف الحسن (19 أبريل 2011)

suzran قال:


> جزاك الله خيراااا


 
على الرحب والسعة أختي،،، أرجو أن تعم الفائدة


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (22 أبريل 2011)

ما اجمل اطروحاتك اخ اشرف ميزك الله دوما..


----------



## أشرف الحسن (22 أبريل 2011)

يسرى يعقوب قال:


> ما اجمل اطروحاتك اخ اشرف ميزك الله دوما..


 
هذه شهادة أعتز بها أخت يسرى،،،، وأشكرك على مشاركتك النيرة،،، عل وعسى أن تعم الفائدة


----------



## mgendia (31 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك وانك انسان جميل


----------



## AM+ (19 فبراير 2013)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

